# weather loach tank size



## psalm18.2 (Oct 10, 2010)

What size tank would 2 grown weather loach fish need? Thanks


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i would personally keep them in a 55 they love a lot of swimming room mine swim around the tank all day long


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We've had three in a 29 that are all about 5 inches long and they seem perfectly happy. But you can never have TOO much space


----------

